# lab/pit mix any experience???



## ladybadboar (Oct 24, 2011)

Picked this little lady up yesterday, was told shes a lab/pit mix. Mainly looking for a companion but would love to hunt her if she'll respond to training. Shes only two months and shes super smart, potty trained, retrieves a ball pretty well so far, and follows me around everywhere! Any of you duck guys have any experience with this mix or know of someone that has been successful with it?


----------



## ladybadboar (Oct 24, 2011)

whoops...this is her


----------



## aabradley82 (Oct 24, 2011)

Keep working. Might not be a world beater, but it would be your dog retrieving your ducks. What do you have to lose?
Andrew


----------



## ZachYak (Oct 24, 2011)

Beautiful pup.  My girlfriend and I fostered one (Cora) for a few weeks once... smart, loveable and loyal. 

I think its worth a shot.  The few times we took Cora to the lake, she really wasn't a fan of water, but that's not necessarily the rule of lab-pit mixes.  

Just be patient and enjoy it!


----------



## rubberpigkiller (Oct 24, 2011)

My rabbit dog retrievers as good as most lab's he's just not a great swimmer and He's more of a pain at the boat landing than my lab but he will retrieve ducks.


----------



## king killer delete (Oct 25, 2011)

*Nice Puppy*

Good Luck!


----------



## zacherwalker (Nov 14, 2011)

I have a pure pit and anyone who said they don't make good retrievers is dead wrong. Its all in there temperament and upbringing I was lucky enough to throw ball with mine at an early age and she just works and works until you say enough so I took her out to a dove shoot without any real retrieving training and what a natural! 4 out of 4 birds on the day she went picked it up and brought it right back to me like I had just played fetch. its there instinct, since then I have been training her properly on retrieving birds.. Good Luck with your dog.


----------



## cutem'all1090 (Nov 14, 2011)

I've seen some make pretty good hog dogs, but never seen one retrieve. Good luck any way you decide to go with it!


----------

